# Moving humminbird ???



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a humminbird 958 at the bow now with the transducer mounted to the terovva. What I would like to do is be able to move it back and forth from bow to transom. What would I need to accomplish this???

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Another Gimbal Mount , another power cord , a transducer switch and another Cable to route GPS to both positions. Probably all parts needed going to run you 150-175 neighborhood.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

UNLESS, you want to run it with a separate transducer, which mounts to the transom, so you can use it at higher speeds without the trolling motor in the water. Then you would also need another transducer to mount on the transom as well (along with the items noted by papaperch).


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. Where would be the best place to get these things at??

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I probably got everything you need. Find a price you can live with on line somewhere. I will do my best to at least match that. Due to my upgrading all the time I always have extra parts on hand. Look up Berlin Center on google. should be about 50 minutes from you I think.


----------

